# Kit main libre Bluetooth & Powerbook ?



## SuperTiti (16 Octobre 2004)

Salut à tous,

Je souhaiterais utiliser un kit main libre Bluetooth Sony HBH-35 avec mon Powerbook.
Le jumelage s'est passé sans problème. Mais le kit main libre ne reste pas "connecté".
 Dans les "Préférences>Son" , ni le micro,ni le haut-parleur n'apparaisse ! (logique puisque pas de connexion...).
Selon la notice du kit, il serait utilisable de cette façon (HeadSet u ). Ce qui semble être confirmé par les "Préférences Bluetooth>Appareils". En cliquant sur HBH-35, j'obtiens les services de l'appareil :
             -Hands-fre
             -Headset u
écrits tel quel!
 Merci pour votre aide et vos suggestions!
Je continue aussi mes recherches de mon coté
@+

Sony HBH-35 à *39 euros* chez The Phone House en magasin uniquement.


----------



## SuperTiti (16 Octobre 2004)

J'ai trouvé !!!!

Il y a une étape très importante à effectuer pour que OSX puisse prendre en charge les kit main libre Bluetooth !
Après avoir effectuer mes recherches sur le Net (Google) je suis tombé sur ce site http://www.carpo.org/myphpnews/?act=topic&id=2&deb=10 qui me révélait l'information primordial.
Il faut en effet mettre à jour le *firmware bluetooth* via l'application *Bluetooth Firmware Updater version 1.1* et avoir aussi mis à jour le Bluetooth Assistant en version 1.5!

_Procédure de MàJ du Firmware_

1-Eteindre ses périphériques Bluetooth

2-Désactivé Bluetooth (par sécu, parce que j'ai eu un plantage par ma faute...ma souris bluetooth était toujours ON)

3-Réactiver Bluetooth

4-Lancer Bluetooth Firmware Updater 1.1

5-Suivre attentivement les indications de l'Updater...

6-En cliquant sur "Mettre à jour" le programme démarre et il n'est plus possible de faire marche arrière. En quelques minutes (moins de 15...) le firmware est mis à jour par bloc.

7-L'opération est réalisé avec succès ! Pas besoin de redémarré on n'est pas sur PC tout de même  ...

8-Le jumelage étant déjà fait, lancer Bluetooth SetUp Assistant et hop, l'option casque d'écoute apparait! Génial !!! On sélectionne sachant que le casque d'écoute est en position détectable et voilà !

9-Préférences>>>Son>>>Entrée>"le kit en question"
  -Préférences>>>Son>>> Sortie>"Le kit en question" si la fonction est supportée.
Voilà !

Le Kit Main Libre fonctionne avec iTunes (Si,si ! Bon le son est pourri, normal), iChat, et Skype...et sûrment avec tout le reste puisqu'il fait parti du "système" maintenant!  
@+


----------



## pnc (31 Octobre 2004)

Bonjour,
J'ai effectué toutes les mise à jour et lorsque j'utilise l'assistant bluetooth, je n'ai pas sur la premiére page le choix casque d'ecoute, je choisi donc autre appareil, il reconnait alors l'oreillette mais me dit que mon materiel bluetooth ne gére pas les casque d'ecoute.

Je suis sous OS 10.3.5 powerbook G3 500mhz  1gb ram et j'utilise un adaptateur bluetooth class 1.
Le probleme vient il de l'adaptateur? 
Je suis un gros utilisateur de Skype et utiliser mon oreillette serait vraiment pratique.Si vous avez une idée, merci d'avance.


----------



## SuperTiti (1 Novembre 2004)

Désolé PNC,

Je t'ai envoyé un mess. privé mais je ne savais pas que tu avais posté chez Avosmac...(commun au forum MacGénération)

Le mail reprend ce que j'ai dit ici.Toutefois les infos que tu donnes ds ton post laisse penser que ton module Bluetooth (vraisemblablement une clé USB) ne soit pas compatible avec ce genre d'opération.
Certains conseillent le D-Link DBT-120 qui est en class1.1 & qui fonctionnerait !A voir sur leur site...

Voilà! Bonne chance !
@+


----------



## maller (11 Novembre 2004)

SuperTiti a dit:
			
		

> J'ai trouvé !!!!
> 
> Il y a une étape très importante à effectuer pour que OSX puisse prendre en charge les kit main libre Bluetooth !
> Après avoir effectuer mes recherches sur le Net (Google) je suis tombé sur ce site http://www.carpo.org/myphpnews/?act=topic&id=2&deb=10 qui me révélait l'information primordial.
> ...



bonsoir

j'ai fait une erreur, j'ai fait la MAJ sur un dongle cellink, la MAJ a échoué mais le dongle n'est plus reconnu

est-il possible de revenir en arrière

bernard


----------

